# 67 Dash Archaeology



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am working on the dash for my mariner turquoise exterior with black interior 67. I have removed the wood grain and it appears to be dark turquoise underneath. Also there appears to be overspray on the heater control and the back of the dash that also appears to be mariner turquoise. 

I want to restore the dash to the correct colors, which I think is black, but the underlying color and overspray has me questioning.

I was thinking maybe the dash was previously replaced and the color is just a coincidence. Also, I was thinking maybe this was a Tempest or Lemans dash someone tried to make into a GTO dash. 

I have added some pictures. They aren’t the best, but they may help to show what I am talking about. 

Finally, if anyone can describe which parts of the dash should be painted black, left, chrome or something else. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That Bezel appears to be 100% correct. All bezels start out with the electro-plate chrome and then the interior color (In this case Black) is applied.
Then the insert (Blue/Green) is applied. Remembering they all start out as TEMPEST bezels and then the
wood grain would be applied for GTO models.
I have seen some LeMans' with wood grain from the factory but thats another story. Over-spray isn't uncommon in the fast pace of an assembly line. I have had a few original cars come through with over-spray on the back of the gauge housings. Speaking of gauges the Pods (Round ports) on the bezel came Green Blue on early years then switched to a flat/mat black, off hand I don't recall when this change was implemented. You might reach out to Pete with Precision Pontiac he has a great knowledge of this process and is the Go-To guy for Gauge restoration. Attached is an NOS 1967 Dash Bezel for reference.

Cheers.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks so much GTOJUNIOR. This is very helpful.


----------

